# Hanf kaufen



## RuhrPur (1. März 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Angelfreunde,

da es hier glaub keine SuFu gibt ( hab zumindest keine gefunden) und ich so keinen Thread finden konnte wo des schonmal einer gefragt hat, frag ich halt.

Wo kauft ihr euer Hanf?
Wollt mir mal bisl futter mischen und ausprobieren und Hanf hat ja irgendwie jeder mit drin, nur find ich keins.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Links von ebay , Amazon oder wo auch immer ihr des holt sind gern gesehen

Gruß RuhrPur


----------



## Dodez (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Bei uns gibt es Hanf im Fressnapf beim Vogelfutter. Unter anderem aber auch so Sachen wie verschiedene Nüsse und Hanf auch schon im mix. Ist vielleicht mal einen Preisvergleich wert!


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## srim1337 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Huhu,

http://shop.successful-baits.de/adv...ec1f63dbbf55b6f78bae8aa&keywords=Hanf&x=0&y=0

,petri


----------



## gründler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Raifeisenmarkt 25kg= 44.95€

Ebay Angelhanf ab 1-..... kg = 5€ -.....€


#h


----------



## Revilo62 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Ich hole meinen Futterhanf bei einer Futtermühle im 
25 kg-Gebinde ( Kilopreis ca. 2 €)
Die werden dann zum Teil geröstet und gemahlen bzw. 
gequollen und zum keimen gebracht.
Ansonsten kann man  ja auch auf den einschlägigen Messen
in verschiedenen Gebinden kaufen.
Nur mal zum Probieren, kann man ja auch im Angelladen vorgekeimten Hanf kaufen, ist aber teuer.
Geade bei größeren Gebinden sollte man auch auf Versandkosten achten, das kann schnell ins Geld gehen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## carphunter7777 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Servus
Wo es Tierfutter speziell Vogelfutter  gibt bekommst du auch Hanf.
Oder im Internet http://www.muehle-gladen.de/tag/futterhanf/

VG


----------



## Jesse J (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Mist !!
Und ich habe mich schon auch Antworten gefreut mit denen ich was anfangen kann :vik:


----------



## RuhrPur (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Resonanz


----------



## relgna01 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Mist !!
> Und ich habe mich schon auch Antworten gefreut mit denen ich was anfangen kann :vik:




Ja verwundelich das das so ablief


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Mist !!
> Und ich habe mich schon auch Antworten gefreut mit denen ich was anfangen kann :vik:


du meinst bestimmt den Bulldog 

 oder Grasshoper

 in A-dam, oder?


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



gründler schrieb:


> Raifeisenmarkt 25kg= 44.95€



Genau da kaufe ich auch ein. Außerdem gibt es da noch schöne andere Sachen zum Angeln.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Ich kauf den in kleinen Mengen immer am Bahnhof


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Mit Brühwürfeln soll man ja auch gut döbel anlocken @willmalwassagen


----------



## AllroundAngler N (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Wo gerade Hanf das Thema ist, ich hab gelesen dass amn den Keimen lassen soll, ist das dann nicht schon Ilegall oder hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Wo gerade Hanf das Thema ist, ich hab gelesen dass amn den Keimen lassen soll, ist das dann nicht schon Ilegall oder hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?



Hanf ist nicht gleich Hanf, manche Wirkstofflosen oder Wirkstoffarmen-Sorten dürftest du sogar anpflanzen.

 Ist ja kein Hanfverbot sondern Cannabinol-Verbot durchs BTM.


----------



## AllroundAngler N (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



rippi schrieb:


> Hanf ist nicht gleich Hanf, manche Wirkstofflosen oder Wirkstoffarmen-Sorten dürftest du sogar anpflanzen.
> 
> Ist ja kein Hanfverbot sondern Cannabinol-Verbot durchs BTM.


Stimmt, ich erinnere mich, könnte man nicht die Polizei veräppeln und so ein bisschen auf Brachland streuen und sich ins Fäustchen lachen?


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich erinnere mich, könnte man nicht die Polizei veräppeln und so ein bisschen auf Brachland streuen und sich ins Fäustchen lachen?



Sowas wäre sehr löblich.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



rippi schrieb:


> Hanf ist nicht gleich Hanf, manche Wirkstofflosen oder Wirkstoffarmen-Sorten dürftest du sogar anpflanzen.
> 
> Ist ja kein Hanfverbot sondern Cannabinol-Verbot durchs BTM.



Da liegst du leider falsch !


----------



## rippi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Das liegst du leider falsch !



Ja, was für ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## mmiller24 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Ich bestell mir den entweder bei Common Baits oder hol den im Raifeisenn


----------



## RuhrPur (16. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

War die Tage im Raifeisenmarkt hab bestellt 25Kg und da ruft die gute Frau mich an und sagt mir der Preis ist von ~45€ auf 80€ der 25Kg Sack gestiegen... die spinnen doch

Direkt mal abbestellt, Ebay geschaut steht des auch für 60+ Ddrin


----------



## Laichzeit (16. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

https://www.carpline24.at/Hanfsamen-Hanf-25-kg

Da kannst 10€ sparen.
Zu entschärftem Hanf: Sollte laut Gesetz so sein, ist aber nicht immer.:q:q:q


----------



## gründler (17. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Habe heute was aufn Schreibtisch gehabt.

Gibs auch schon nen Video zu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zknYTFvxCPI

Also "Vorsicht" mit Angelhanf.


https://gebtdasvogelfutterfrei.de/2016/03/es-wird-ernst-die-strafbefehle-sind-da/

#h


----------



## wowa777 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Immer wenn ich mir videos über tapatalk anschauen möchte, hab ich keinen Sound.. Warum ?


----------



## haniball (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Männliche Hanfsamen enthalten kein THC und das ist der Nutzhanf


----------



## CarpNRW (18. März 2016)

haniball schrieb:


> Männliche Hanfsamen enthalten kein THC und das ist der Nutzhanf



Nein, nein, nein! Bitte schreibt nicht über eine Pflanze von der ihr keine Ahnung habt. Weil hier Hanf im Forum vorkommt, können kleine Kinder jetzt denken, dass sie die männlichen anpflanzen können. Strikt falsch! Der Anbau von Nutzhanf ist ebenfalls verboten. Männliche Pflanzen produzieren zwar nicht den Wirkstoff, jedoch weißt du nicht, welches Geschlecht sie hat...halt bis sie anfängt zu blühen. Also bitte, es ist illegal! Und nicht, dass jetzt jeder denkt, man kann sich sein Futter zu Hause züchten..

Und nun zum Thema: Du findest im Internet auf jeden Fall eine Hand voll Seiten, bei denen man Hanf bestellen kann, aber nicht den, den man auf der Straße angeboten bekommt. Einfach mal bei Google eingeben: Hanfsamen kaufen. Ich kann M&R empfehlen, sowie eurocarp oder kl angelsport, habe bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Zahlst du mit Paypal ist es auch sehr zügig da!

Hat jemand schonmal Versucht, einen Boilie mit Cannabisgeruch herzustellen? Wäre ja echt witzig, vielleicht ist es ja der perfekte Graskarpfenköder 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Andal (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein! Bitte schreibt nicht über eine Pflanze von der ihr keine Ahnung habt. Weil hier Hanf im Forum vorkommt, können kleine Kinder jetzt denken, dass sie die männlichen anpflanzen können. Strikt falsch! Der Anbau von Nutzhanf ist ebenfalls verboten.



Stimmt auch nicht. Der Anbau ist genehmigungspflichtig, aber nicht grundsätzlich verboten.


----------



## CarpNRW (18. März 2016)

Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nicht. Der Anbau ist genehmigungspflichtig, aber nicht grundsätzlich verboten.



Das ist mir bekannt, nur weil manche eine Genehmigung zum Konsum haben, heißt es ja auch nicht, dass wir alle konsumieren dürfen. Und keiner wird eine Genehmigung für Nutzhanf in kleinem Stil bekommen, da man nicht zwischen den THC- Prouzierenden unterscheiden kann. So gesehen hat man die Möglichkeit alles machen zu können, bekomm aber mal die Erlaubnis..


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein! Bitte schreibt nicht über eine Pflanze von der ihr keine Ahnung habt. Weil hier Hanf im Forum vorkommt, können kleine Kinder jetzt denken, dass sie die männlichen anpflanzen können. Strikt falsch! Der Anbau von Nutzhanf ist ebenfalls verboten. Männliche Pflanzen produzieren zwar nicht den Wirkstoff, jedoch weißt du nicht, welches Geschlecht sie hat...halt bis sie anfängt zu blühen. Also bitte, es ist illegal! Und nicht, dass jetzt jeder denkt, man kann sich sein Futter zu Hause züchten..
> 
> Hat jemand schonmal Versucht, einen Boilie mit Cannabisgeruch herzustellen? Wäre ja echt witzig, vielleicht ist es ja der perfekte Graskarpfenköder
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Zudem produzieren männliche Pflanzen keine Samen.|wavey:

Boilies mit Cannabisgeruch könnte man herstellen, indem man zum Teig ein Hanfbier leert. Das ist legal und den Rest kann man ja selbst trinken.


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Hanf kaufen... |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes


----------



## Saarhunter (19. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Oh gott....will mir garnicht vorstellen was das für ne Grenzkontrolle wäre mit einem Fass frisch abgekochtem Hanf (was ja nicht so dramatisch wäre) aber dazu noch 4 Säcke Körner pur im Auto liegen....

Ich hole meinen Hanf wo er gerade am billigsten ist. Common-Baits hole ich viel anderes zeug und dann auch meistens einen Sack mit, um die Ecke im Raifeisen bekomme ich ihn auch. Ansonsten muss man nur etwas im Netz suchen. Die Preise schwanken halt stark bzw. sind sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Saarhunter (19. März 2016)

*AW: Hanf kaufen*

Gerade mal geschaut, zur Zeit kostet er überall fast gleich, 25 KG um die 50 Euro, würde bei solchen Bestellungen aber Common-Baits vorziehen, bekommst noch andere Futtermittel sehr günstig und die hast mit sicherheit frische Ware im Keller


----------

